# Hilfe sql datenbank BlueJ



## Lisa226 (15. Mrz 2017)

Meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Datenbank welche ich in mysql eerstellt habe in ein BlueJ Projekt zu kriegen, welches DatabaseConnector Queryresult und Queue enthalten soll.
Dazu soll ich auch noch Klassen entstellen, welche es mir am Ende ermöglichen:
-Sinvolle Daten in eine Datenbank einzutragen
-Ausgewählte Datensätze aus einer Datenbank zu lesen
-Einzelne Datensätze zu löschen
Ich habe jetzt die Datenbank in mysql erstellt.
Ich hatte die IDee eines Buchladens und habe dazu eine Tabelle mit den Büchern, eine mit Kunden und eine mit den schon gekauften/geliehenen Büchern erstellt.
Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung von Programmieren und weiß absolut nicht wie ich jetzt weiter fortfahren sollte.
Brauche dringend eure Hilfe !!!!!!


----------



## L.Y.vonBerg (12. Jul 2017)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht ganz, aber ich glaube, wenn du nach ArrayList googelst, bringt dich das der Lösung näher


----------



## VfL_Freak (12. Jul 2017)

Moin,



Lisa226 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung von Programmieren und weiß absolut nicht wie ich jetzt weiter fortfahren sollte.
> Brauche dringend eure Hilfe !!!!!!


==>  http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html 

VG Klaus


----------



## Dukel (13. Jul 2017)

Lisa226 hat gesagt.:


> Meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Datenbank welche ich in mysql eerstellt habe in ein BlueJ Projekt zu kriegen
> [...]
> Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung von Programmieren und weiß absolut nicht wie ich jetzt weiter fortfahren sollte.
> Brauche dringend eure Hilfe !!!!!!



Wenn man "keine Ahnung von Programmieren" hat fängt man mit den Grundlagen und nicht mit fortgeschrittenen Techniken an.


----------

